
GSMGo – SMS HTTP Server with REST API, Written in Go Language - gen2brain
https://github.com/gen2brain/gsmgo
======
gen2brain
GSMGo is SMS HTTP server with REST API, written in Go language.

Server enables you to send SMS messages with simple HTTP POST request:

# curl -X POST -d '{"text": "Message Example", "number": "+38164182xxxx"}'
[http://localhost:38164](http://localhost:38164)

GSMGo uses libGammu so it has support for many different phones. Check Gammu
Phone Database for details [http://wammu.eu/phones/](http://wammu.eu/phones/)
.

